# GET BIT Custom Rod Building - FREE SHIPPING over $50 / 36hr only!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Now is a great time to build and get ready for fishing season. Get what you want and get it Shipped FREE on orders over $50!!

Alps Guides, Reel Seats, Fuji Thread, Liberty Blanks, REC Guides, and 15,000 other products.... 

36hrs Only! Sale Ends 1/12 at 12pm. 

Code : Free50

http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/

*Oversize fees still apply. 
Wholesale customers receive free shipping on $500


----------

